# Bricycle's CRAZY 4th of july sale: H Whizzer turn-key ready



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2012)

Bricycle's CRAZY 4th of july sale: H Whizzer turn-key ready
24" Rat Rod Whizzer for sale or possible partial trade, Chicago area...
All ready to motivate. Featuring 24" 1964? Western Flyer, H engine, original vintage DUAL exhaust manifold, front and rear Schwinn S-2's, front tire original Goodyear G-3!, original twist grip throttle, heavy duty springer spring, nice clean tank with fuel bowl. Even includes actual "peeing" whizzer boy bar ornament and 1962 Illinios motorcycle plate. A Bargain at $1250.00 *WoW!! NOW JUST $1100.00 *pick-up only...no shipping, sorry. bri.


----------



## mason_man (Jun 28, 2012)

That is nice Sir!!

Ray


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2012)

mason_man said:


> That is nice Sir!!
> 
> Ray




Thanks Ray.....bri.


----------



## Boris (Jun 28, 2012)

Heck of a deal Brian. Looks like a fun bike.


----------

